# steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

 als doch reiner Urlaubsküstenbesucher,
 Gibt's was wirksamen gegen das Festsetzen des Blei's 
 zwischen den Steinen? ( ja, auf Sandgrund angeln;-)))  )
 und oder effektives zum Lösen?
 Danke schon mal
 Gruß A.


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Tiroler Hoelzl vielleicht oder evtl ein sinkender Spirolino?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

nö, ich kenn nix..


----------



## bootszander (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Gibt es aber.


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

kommt darauf an wie du angeln willst.

ich benutze z.b. beim grundangeln im kanal dieses hier https://api.meleven.de/out/askari/h_380,w_380,m_limit,o_resize/71.23.93.0132935_1_3.png


alternativ , eine bleischrot kette am seitenarm



oder stabblei bzw messingstange http://team-berg.de/wordpress/?page_id=794


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



bootszander schrieb:


> Gibt es aber.



Das fröhliche Sonntagsrätsel ? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> kommt darauf an wie du angeln willst.
> 
> ich benutze z.b. beim grundangeln im kanal dieses hier https://api.meleven.de/out/askari/h_380,w_380,m_limit,o_resize/71.23.93.0132935_1_3.png
> 
> ...



*Brandungsangel*forum - weisst Du, wie lange Du brauchst, um eine 200-Gramm Bleischrot-Kette zu pfriemeln ??
:q:q:q


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Brandungsangel*forum - weisst Du, wie lange Du brauchst, um eine 200-Gramm Bleischrot-Kette zu pfriemeln ??
> :q:q:q




halber meter :m http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m6BlDafg2mYijo4AGB3VA1A.jpg 


scherz bei seite. brandungsangeln hab ich überlesen


----------



## magi (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

http://www.gemini-tackle.co.uk/listings.asp?id=220

Kurze (schwächere) Verbindungsschnur zwischen Blei und Clip knoten und nicht vergessen das Ganze vor jedem Auswurf wieder richtig zu justieren. Klingt erstmal aufwänding, macht sich aber nach kürzester Zeit bezahlt. So habe ich schon einige Montagen gerettet und nur das Blei verlohren. Mit Hilfe diese Clips kannst du trotzdem richtig durchziehen beim Wurf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> halber meter :m http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m6BlDafg2mYijo4AGB3VA1A.jpg
> 
> 
> scherz bei seite. brandungsangeln hab ich überlesen


Dacht ich mir schon - konnts mir trotzdem nicht verkneifen ;-)))


----------



## Ruttentretzer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Eine umgekehrte Tauchschaufel -Bleilifter vor das Br.Blei montieren.Hab ich in
irgendeinem Katalog gesehen!?
Soll das Blei bei schnellem Einzug hochheben.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Danke in die Runde, die Teile von Magi wird ich mir näher betrachten
 Weitere Anregungen werden gern genommen


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

nu drängelt mir doch nicht so Euer Wissen auf#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

naja, ich sag mal so:
Gäbs ne WIRKLICH funktionierende Möglichkeit, wär die schon überall durch und bekannt...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, ich sag mal so:
> Gäbs ne WIRKLICH funktionierende Möglichkeit, wär die schon überall durch und bekannt...



ja, da geb ich Dir Recht, wahrscheinlich ist das so.
Aber manchmal kann man ja schon kleine Dinge besser machen ( ohne 100% zu erreichen), also so die individuellen Kniffe , vielleicht Bleiform oder so.


----------



## Tino (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Hallo
Ich nutze bei steinigem Grund das Liftsystem.

Bis jetzt alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ja, da geb ich dir recht, wahrscheinlich ist das so.
> Aber manchmal kann man ja schon kleine dinge besser machen ( ohne 100% zu erreichen), also so die individuellen kniffe , vielleicht bleiform oder so.


vollkommen richtig!!!!!!


----------



## marcus (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Hi,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei steinigen Grund das Blei auf keinen Fall verdriften darf. Das geht nun mal nur mit entsprechend Gewicht. Wenn es schwer genug ist dann bleibt es da liegen wo es ist und wird somit nicht unter Steine gespült. Beim Einholen dann aber volle Pulle, sodass es das Blei förmlich vom Boden hochreißt.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich nutze bei steinigem Grund das Liftsystem.
> 
> Bis jetzt alles gut gegangen.



Genau so!
PulleyRig und Tiroler oder Stab mit Sollbruchstelle und man kann entspannt fischen...#h


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Mit dem Liftsystem oder auch Pennel Rig angel ich völlig entspannt auf Muschelbänken oder auch Riffen und steinigen Grund. 

Wenn es grenzwertig steinig wird , einfach ein Blei in rohrform nutzen.

Selbst wenn das zwischen Steine rutscht , bietet es auf Grund seiner gleichdicken Form, keine Verdickung oder Kante zum festsetzen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



Tino schrieb:


> Mit dem Liftsystem oder auch Pennel Rig angel ich völlig entspannt auf Muschelbänken oder auch Riffen und steinigen Grund.
> 
> Wenn es grenzwertig steinig wird , einfach ein Blei in rohrform nutzen.
> 
> Selbst wenn das zwischen Steine rutscht , bietet es auf Grund seiner gleichdicken Form, keine Verdickung oder Kante zum festsetzen.



 Ja, hab das die 180 gr Birne in nen dicken, noch etwas flexiblen Schlauch gesteckt, also wie extra schweres Tiroler Hölzel, da richtet sich nichts auf, rutsch aber nicht in jede Spalte, äh zwischen jeden Stein,
 Fliegt allerdings nicht besonders , aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Ich nutze diese hier in Hängerträchtigen Gebieten.

https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F74-Elevator-142-170


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

1. rotten bottom montage nutzen, reduziert material-, jedoch nicht bleiverluste
2. lead lift nutzen
3. blei sollte nicht treiben
4.  pulley rig nutzt nur bei widerstand, also nem hinreichend grossen fisch am ende
5. angemessen starkes geraet fischen, also hinreichend dicke schnur, auch wenn das die wurfweite reduziert.


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Oder ganz einfach, zu hängerträchtigen Grund einfach meiden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

prinzipiell: ja
allerdings beraubt man sich so mMn auch einiger chancen.

dorsch und wolfsbarsch habe ich gut gefangen, wenn der boden 'dreckig' war


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*



Tino schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach, zu hängerträchtigen Grund einfach meiden



 Jep, ehrenwerter Grundsatz#h
 Danke für alle Beiträge, nur ich hab gedacht -bei der geballten Ladung an Wissen könnte man mal kreativ werden, was die Bleigestaltung angeht, Rigs ist son Thema- wenn kein Fisch in passender Größe zieht es Blei nicht hoch
Zum Thema  Blei gab es ja einiges - bitte weitermachen#h
 Rübe anstrengen ich seh es qualmen:m


----------



## Tino (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Rohrgleiches Blei setzt sich am geringsten fest


----------



## Ra.T (13. November 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

Hallo zusammen,

 auch eine gute Idee:

https://www.facebook.com/AwesomeVideoFishing/videos/1694856657489041/

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

das ist sicher eine Überlegung wert|wavey:


----------



## magut (19. November 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

sehe ich das richtig?? (bekomm das Anmeldebanner nicht weg)   dass da nur eine Druckfeder auf das Blei "geschraubt" wurde????  
ist eine geniale idee die einen Versuch wert ist 
LG
Mario


----------



## hans albers (19. November 2017)

*AW: steiniger, hängerträchtiger Grund*

interessante idee mit der feder...

danke.


----------

